# the Kabob. the minced meat, persian kind.



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 26, 2017)

i think i got the flavor right. grind onions, squeeze out onion water..etc.

the american gas grill (like my Weber) might not be the best tool for the job. the american skewer? haha..definately not the right tool. i was talking one of the office supervisors..he was laughing at my weekend exploits of meat falling apart, burning, sticking hard to the grill. he went out to his car and came back with 3 official sword looking persian styled skewers..first i'm damn impressed he had them..

he gave them to me!! now i am going to buy a weber kettle!! time to do it over fire!

you all making Koobideh?


----------



## khashy (Jul 7, 2017)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i think i got the flavor right. grind onions, squeeze out onion water..etc.
> 
> the american gas grill (like my Weber) might not be the best tool for the job. the american skewer? haha..definately not the right tool. i was talking one of the office supervisors..he was laughing at my weekend exploits of meat falling apart, burning, sticking hard to the grill. he went out to his car and came back with 3 official sword looking persian styled skewers..first i'm damn impressed he had them..
> 
> ...



Koobideh is a tough one to get right. you gotta make sure the onions are the correct proportions and not too wet (some people drain off as much of the 'onion water' as possible).

Also the meat needs to have enough fat in it. I think as a cheat, some restaurants add an egg to the mixture to try and hold the whole thing on the skewer.

When all of that is right, the key is high heat and constant turning of the skewers to stop the thing falling off it

Post some pictures when you do this.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jul 7, 2017)

+1. We have an awesome kabob place about a half hour drive away. Always wanted to try this myself.


----------



## khashy (Jul 7, 2017)

It shouldn't come out dry, that would taste horrible.

The egg that I mentioned is cheating in my opinion btw.


----------



## ecchef (Jul 8, 2017)

Kind of related...I work with a bunch of Turkish guys. Trying to wrangle some recipes outta them.


----------



## khashy (Jul 8, 2017)

ecchef said:


> Kind of related...I work with a bunch of Turkish guys. Trying to wrangle some recipes outta them.



The turkish version has herbs and chillis and stuff added and it tastes different. Good in it's own way but different


----------



## tsuriru (Jul 8, 2017)

From what I see in my neck of the woods, the "secret ingredients" in the mix are A) a bit of lamb tallow and B) a touch of Black dried Persian lime (Limoo Amani).


----------



## chefcomesback (Jul 8, 2017)

khashy said:


> The turkish version has herbs and chillis and stuff added and it tastes different. Good in it's own way but different



It looks like I have to do a seperate thread for kebabs , especially Turkish


----------



## khashy (Jul 8, 2017)

tsuriru said:


> From what I see in my neck of the woods, the "secret ingredients" in the mix are A) a bit of lamb tallow and B) a touch of Black dried Persian lime (Limoo Amani).



Everyone is going to have their secret touches but both of your suggestions would work nicely I think.

I'd say you probably need to go easy with the Limoo Amani as otherwise it will have a very dominating flavour.

Lastly serve with sumac


----------



## khashy (Jul 8, 2017)

chefcomesback said:


> It looks like I have to do a seperate thread for kebabs , especially Turkish



Yeah, the two versions are distinct even though they look similar.

I gotta say, the best koobide I have ever had was from a hole in a wall rather than some fancy restaurant. The dude served me something that just melted in my mouth as soon as I had it. Never had a koobide quite like that


----------

